# Drip Rail moulding for A2 Jetta Two door



## matchbox44471 (Sep 1, 2007)

I need the driver side drip rail moulding for my 1991 Jetta two door.
The P/S moulding is still available drom VW but the D/S was "obsoleted". So if anyone happened to buy a driver side DripRail moulding and would like to sell it...email me.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Drip Rail moulding for A2 Jetta Two door (matchbox44471)*

Not sure if it would get you anywhere but I might try to contact a bunch of dealerships by e-mail and see if they happen to have old stock sitting around - they probably don't, but if you can't find it anywhere else, it could be a longshot.


----------



## matchbox44471 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Drip Rail moulding for A2 Jetta Two door (quattrofun5)*

I may try that, I have nothing to loose.


----------

